# No break sola basic sr800 se apaga despues de entrar a modo bateria



## gama18 (Jun 18, 2013)

Buen dia 
Alguien podria auxiliarme con el siguiente problema
tengo un nobreak solabasic sr800 este presenta la siguiente falla cuan se corta el suministro de energia electrica entra a modo bateria como debe de hacerlo todo bien hasta ahi, pero una vez vuelve la energia electrica se apaga por unos segundos y vuelve a encender, pero se apaga por ende el equipo de computo, se reemplazo un capacitor electrolitico de 1000uf 50v debido a que presentaba sintomas de que estaba a punto de tronar se estaba inflando de la parte de arriba, pero el problema sigue despues de cambiar por uno nuevo alguien podria decirme que maspodria checar???? 
nota: las baterias son nuevas asi que descarte esa parte


----------



## vanraily (May 7, 2014)

Tengo exactamente el mismo problema, ya cambie el circuito ULN2003A por el ULN2003AN,ya q*ue* no encontre solo el A, reemplace algunos relevadores y resolde unas patillas de los circuitos superficiales que se encuentran en la otra cara de la tablilla y lo unico *que* consigo es que a veces haga la falla y muchas otras veces no la presenta, Si ya resolviste tu problema te agradeceria dijeras como fue ya que yo miro todo en buen estado y a prueba y error ya hasta cambie los transistores de potencia y los reguladores 7805 y 7812 y sigue igual.


----------

